# Is this W valley installed right?



## watertender (Oct 5, 2021)

Should a w valley go all the way to the edge of the roof? I had issues before in this area, that is why I had them do this but it looks like I have the same problem with water flushing off and going into the fascia corner. I think the roofer could have fixed this detail when he was replacing the decking by outsloping the corner somehow. He says no and it is all fine, anything I should do at this point? Roof is 30 days old.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks correct, only thing I would have done different is to snip and fold the peak of the "w" to keep wasps etc out.


----------

